# Slow HR44



## Phil17108 (Apr 10, 2010)

My HR44 is getting slow, as much as 15 seconds changing channels? Is there any way to clean up the memory on this thing, if thats the problem. Its has one client, C41, on it and its as fast as ever.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The first and easiest thing to try is:
Menu, Settings, Reset, Restart Receiver.
As soon as programming comes to the screen after restarting, do it again.
This will take up to 2 days for all of the Guide data, etc. to reload but you should see a difference right away if this helped.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Do you have native on?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Pressing the enter button on the DirecTV remote after entering channel number speeds up channel changing.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Native works both ways, depending on what it's connected to it can be faster or slower by a second. People need to be careful about turning native off, it works wonders if you have better outboard scaling than the HR. Video quality foe me is crap with native off and fantastic with it on. Just saying it has different effects depending on TV, video processor, etc. just saying... You cannot generalize that. Anyway, no way it would add more than a second so that is not the problem.

As for the problem, I had that happen recently on an hr20, I am sure it was a result of a software update since it caused other problems. I just a soft recent from the menu and it cleared up.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Whoops, recent should've be reset. Auto speller does not always right. Btw, not to dig up old dirt but here is my letter that got us native. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/100931-please-write-to-directv-about-native-4x3-problem/ just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I should also explain about speed, native on is actually faster since the HR does not have to do scaling, but the tv or whatever it's connected to is slower. Here is why, when native is off the HR has to scale so it takes time, but... It always puts out 1080 so the tv,etc never has to change. When native is on, the HR sends the raw signal to the tv, etc.now the tv has to first determine what the signal is,, then scale it. Today's high end tvs are better at scaling so in those cases it is slightly slower but the picture is better. I my case the pioneer kuros are way better at scaling and one goes through a video processor which does fantastic scaling. Yes all this takes an extra second or two but the picture, especially SD which looks like HD is worth it. So the bottom line is to test native on/off on each of your tvs an HR is connected to with different material and see how you like it. Sorry to deviate from the OPs issue but there's lot of misinformation on this.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Having native on is slower to change channels than having it off in every tv I have ever seen. And I have never once heard anyone say it's faster with native on. Not once. That's no to say I disagree with your points but changing channels is faster with it off.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree, sorry I was not clear, native on is faster for the HRxx, I have measured this. But every tv takes time to determine what to do with the signal, on some video processors you can actually see what goes on at the signal, is it film, video, do we do 3 2 pull down, etc. so the viewer sees an increase in time overall. I prefer the far superior picture that I get and don't mind the extra second or two, in my case it's night and day, no contest. In fact, every TV in our house (5) has a better picture with native on, and the 2 pios are spectacularly better, one has an old VP50 video processor, native off on either TV and we can't watch it. I'm suggesting if people get a better picture with native on they may prefer that, select based on what you see and prefer, not other peoples setup. Hope this helps.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mgavs said:


> I agree, sorry I was not clear, native on is faster for the HRxx, I have measured this. But every tv takes time to determine what to do with the signal, on some video processors you can actually see what goes on at the signal, is it film, video, do we do 3 2 pull down, etc. so the viewer sees an increase in time overall. I prefer the far superior picture that I get and don't mind the extra second or two, in my case it's night and day, no contest. In fact, every TV in our house (5) has a better picture with native on, and the 2 pios are spectacularly better, one has an old VP50 video processor, native off on either TV and we can't watch it.* I'm suggesting if people get a better picture with native on they may prefer that, select based on what you see and prefer, not other peoples setup.* Hope this helps.


I agree.
The HR44 should never take 15 seconds to do anything. Even my HR24s change channels and resolutions in less than 5 or 6 seconds. And yes, the TV has a lot to do with that. I have a bottom of the line model Sharp that is noticeably slower than my midline Samsung.
I run my 2 systems with Native ON and my son ( in the same house ) runs his system with Native OFF.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Having native on is slower to change channels than having it off in every tv I have ever seen. And I have never once heard anyone say it's faster with native on. Not once. That's no to say I disagree with your points but changing channels is faster with it off.


I just tested it out of curiosity. I'm a Native ON fan.

Native On - About 3-4 seconds for switching from 1080i to 720p channel.
Native Off - About 2 seconds.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I use Native ON and my HR44 is very fast. FUD.


I'd go with the back to back reset and see what happens.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And you have to realize a lot of the speed difference if not all of it is determined by the TV, so fast for one can be real slow for another.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree on handshake time being the display/AVR/video processor, but, Ive used Native for Direct from the get go, and thats many many televisions. Never seen handshakes worth complaining about. Also have used it on 3 different tivo's. Client is setup as well and it does fine on my small LCD.

It is FUD the people that run around here and the other place that say "cut off Native its too slow". That's just crap. You should be pointing the finger at whatever device in your chain that is causing the issue.


----------



## Phil17108 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Every One, all it need was a change from on to off.


----------



## btv94 (Jun 12, 2015)

sigma1914 said:


> I just tested it out of curiosity. I'm a Native ON fan.
> 
> Native On - About 3-4 seconds for switching from 1080i to 720p channel.
> Native Off - About 2 seconds.


I'm new to this forum. I was time Warner cable customer for the last 11 years and i just got Direct TV two days ago. First thing that i notice after technician complete the installation is that how slow channel changing is, but i was told that it take about 24 HRS for everything to download. As the same time i search online about slow channel changing on satellite TV and wow what am i just got into. 
I'm so surprise that it take 2 seconds to change channel? With cable TV there is no delay. WOW!!!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

btv94 said:


> I'm new to this forum. I was time Warner cable customer for the last 11 years and i just got Direct TV two days ago. First thing that i notice after technician complete the installation is that how slow channel changing is, but i was told that it take about 24 HRS for everything to download. As the same time i search online about slow channel changing on satellite TV and wow what am i just got into.
> I'm so surprise that it take 2 seconds to change channel? With cable TV there is no delay. WOW!!!


Be glad you do not have an older HDDVR. The typically take 4 to 8 seconds to change.


----------



## btv94 (Jun 12, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> Be glad you do not have an older HDDVR. The typically take 4 to 8 seconds to change.


Seriously!!! and if someone has an option to go with cable TV, 2-3 seconds delay it's ok with that. WOW!! I'm just don't understand that. I guess i'm stuck with this for the next 24 months or pay $480 for penalty. I wish that i knew about this problem with satellite TV before signing up with Direct TV.
I feel like i'm watching a broken TV or something and it should not be.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

btv94 said:


> Seriously!!! and if someone has an option to go with cable TV, 2-3 seconds delay it's ok with that. WOW!! I'm just don't understand that. I guess i'm stuck with this for the next 24 months or pay $480 for penalty. I wish that i knew about this problem with satellite TV before signing up with Direct TV.
> I feel like i'm watching a broken TV or something and it should not be.


You should get used to that pretty quickly unless you really let it get to you.
I think once you find some features of the receiver that you like, make a Favorites list to eliminate all the channels you don't want to watch, etc. that you will like the service.
One thing to do for quickness of surfing channels is to not do it. Instead, get the guide on the screen and press the channel up or down and it will jump a page at a time.


----------



## btv94 (Jun 12, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> You should get used to that pretty quickly unless you really let it get to you.
> I think once you find some features of the receiver that you like, make a Favorites list to eliminate all the channels you don't want to watch, etc. that you will like the service.
> One thing to do for quickness of surfing channels is to not do it. Instead, get the guide on the screen and press the channel up or down and it will jump a page at a time.


Favorite channel, that's the main reason for me to switch to direct TV. I can customize it and basically i can navigate channel up and down. 
Unlike Time Warner cable favorite channel, you can only go step up/next channel but you CAN NOT go back/step down. 
The second reason that i switch is that if i accidentally change channel from HD channel to SD channel it would get blank screen like 2-3 seconds JUST LIKE direct TV now. I know some people has no problem with that but for me it's like i'm going back 2 decades of technology.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

btv94 said:


> Favorite channel, that's the main reason for me to switch to direct TV. I can customize it and basically i can navigate channel up and down.
> Unlike Time Warner cable favorite channel, you can only go step up/next channel but you CAN NOT go back/step down.
> The second reason that i switch is that *if i accidentally change channel from HD channel to SD channel it would get blank screen like 2-3 seconds JUST LIKE direct TV now*. I know some people has no problem with that but for me it's like i'm going back 2 decades of technology.


With Favorites set you should never go to an SD channel by accident.
If you press the Guide button 2 times it will bring up a Menu that you can choose HD channels only, even if you have not set a Favorites list yet.


----------



## btv94 (Jun 12, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> With Favorites set you should never go to an SD channel by accident.
> If you press the Guide button 2 times it will bring up a Menu that you can choose HD channels only, even if you have not set a Favorites list yet.


Press 2 time on Guide button and HD channel only That's very nice Thanks,
Will come back here for more features on HR-44 and RC72 remote control and get to know more about satellite TV


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I just tested it out of curiosity. I'm a Native ON fan.
> 
> Native On - About 3-4 seconds for switching from 1080i to 720p channel.
> Native Off - About 2 seconds.


I'm a native on fan too. It's not worth the difference for me to turn it off.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

btv94 said:


> Press 2 time on Guide button and HD channel only That's very nice Thanks,
> Will come back here for more features on HR-44 and RC72 remote control and get to know more about satellite TV


Another thing you could do is to go to,
Menu, Settings, Display, Video and set the Native to OFF. This stops sending different resolutions to your TV. Most of the other services do not have this feature to allow it to be ON.
Then go back a little bit, choose Resolutions and only check the 1080i. If you are going to do 1080p PPV movies then you also need the 1080p checked.
This will send nothing but 1080i to the TV and sometimes it is the TV that is slowing things down with Native set to ON.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

btv94 said:


> I'm new to this forum. I was time Warner cable customer for the last 11 years and i just got Direct TV two days ago. First thing that i notice after technician complete the installation is that how slow channel changing is, but i was told that it take about 24 HRS for everything to download. As the same time i search online about slow channel changing on satellite TV and wow what am i just got into.
> I'm so surprise that it take 2 seconds to change channel? With cable TV there is no delay. WOW!!!


Changing the channel on cable is just that, a channel change. Changing the channel on satellite most likely involves a transponder change as well. Big difference. Comparing a Cable channel change to a Satellite channel change is comparing apples to bananas.


----------



## btv94 (Jun 12, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> Another thing you could do is to go to,
> Menu, Settings, Display, Video and set the Native to OFF. This stops sending different resolutions to your TV. Most of the other services do not have this feature to allow it to be ON.
> Then go back a little bit, choose Resolutions and only check the 1080i. If you are going to do 1080p PPV movies then you also need the 1080p checked.
> This will send nothing but 1080i to the TV and sometimes it is the TV that is slowing things down with Native set to ON.


I believe that's what technician set for me, but will check again when i get home from work.
Native = OFF
Resolutions is checked on 1080i and 1080p.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

btv94 said:


> I believe that's what technician set for me, but will check again when i get home from work.
> Native = OFF
> Resolutions is checked on 1080i and 1080p.


Yes.
Another way to avoid the SD channels is while you are in that same part of the settings, you can set it to HIDE SD Duplicates.
If there is a channel that there is not an HD for it , then it will show up in the list.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Changing the channel on cable is just that, a channel change. Changing the channel on satellite most likely involves a transponder change as well. Big difference. Comparing a Cable channel change to a Satellite channel change is comparing apples to bananas.


That's ridiculous. To about 99.98% of the MVPD-subscribing public, it matters not one iota how that content is delivered. What matters is features, functions, channel content, and performance (not necessarily in that order).

The TS' complaint about channel-changing speed is both valid and common, and is very much an apples-to-apples comparison.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Pretty sure he means the technology behind how the change channels is apples to bananas and he is right they are. The user experience can be compared sure but the technology says it won't ever be the same speed. 

I don't ever have this issue (not that I see it as an issue anyway these days) since I record all I watch and access everything from my playlist. Always puzzles me these days why everyone doesn't record everything they watch. So much more efficient!


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Pretty sure he means the technology behind how the change channels is apples to bananas and he is right they are. The user experience can be compared sure but the technology says it won't ever be the same speed.


I knew exactly what he meant, and my point was that nearly 100% of "ordinary folks" who simply want to watch TV couldn't care less about the technology behind the "user experience." They simply want to watch TV. For most of those ordinary folks, a channel change that takes 2-3 seconds, versus one that occurs nearly instantaneously, is a fairly significant detriment to that said user experience, and attempting to explain that detriment away with a "different-technology" argument does absolutely nothing to modify that user experience.


----------



## btv94 (Jun 12, 2015)

TXD16 said:


> I knew exactly what he meant, and my point was that nearly 100% of "ordinary folks" who simply want to watch TV couldn't care less about the technology behind the "user experience." They simply want to watch TV. For most of those ordinary folks, a channel change that takes 2-3 seconds, versus one that occurs nearly instantaneously, is a fairly significant detriment to that said user experience, and attempting to explain that detriment away with a "different-technology" argument does absolutely nothing to modify that user experience.


+1


----------



## btv94 (Jun 12, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> Yes.
> Another way to avoid the SD channels is while you are in that same part of the settings, you can set it to HIDE SD Duplicates.
> If there is a channel that there is not an HD for it , then it will show up in the list.


Thanks, I have custom 1 favorite channel setup and I love it. I can't do this with time warner cable TV


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

btv94 said:


> Thanks, I have custom 1 favorite channel setup and I love it. I can't do this with time warner cable TV


Glad it is working for you. Lots of features you will learn to love with your DVR, just takes time.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

btv94 said:


> Thanks, I have custom 1 favorite channel setup and I love it. I can't do this with time warner cable TV


You might also like QuickTime. Press the up arrow while watching full screen tv. You'll figure it out from there. 

Of and hit enter while watching full screen tv to get the one line guide as well.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TXD16 said:


> That's ridiculous. To about 99.98% of the MVPD-subscribing public, it matters not one iota how that content is delivered. What matters is features, functions, channel content, and performance (not necessarily in that order).
> 
> The TS' complaint about channel-changing speed is both valid and common, and is very much an apples-to-apples comparison.


It completely matters how it is delivered. Cable is delivered over a single line, satellite uses multiple transponders. Changing a channel on cable should be faster than satellite.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TXD16 said:


> I knew exactly what he meant, and my point was that nearly 100% of "ordinary folks" who simply want to watch TV couldn't care less about the technology behind the "user experience." They simply want to watch TV. For most of those ordinary folks, a channel change that takes 2-3 seconds, versus one that occurs nearly instantaneously, is a fairly significant detriment to that said user experience, and attempting to explain that detriment away with a "different-technology" argument does absolutely nothing to modify that user experience.


Then maybe the "ordinary folks" should stick to cable.  Every "ordinary" person I know understands that different technologies work differently. They realize that driving an automatic is a heck of a lot different from driving a manual transmission car.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Then maybe the "ordinary folks" should stick to cable.  Every "ordinary" person I know understands that different technologies work differently. They realize that driving an automatic is a heck of a lot different from driving a manual transmission car.


+1

And I we really having a fit over two seconds? Heck, the amount of time the TS spent here ranting about it would it give him a years worth of 2 seconds wait....


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

peds48 said:


> +1
> 
> And I we really having a fit over two seconds? Heck, the amount of time the TS spent here ranting about it would it give him a years worth of 2 seconds wait....


And right on cue, out comes the Kool-Aid.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Then maybe the "ordinary folks" should stick to cable.


And tens of millions of them do just that, some percentage of them, no doubt, due to certain technological deficiencies of satellite-delivered programming..


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> It completely matters how it is delivered. Cable is delivered over a single line, satellite uses multiple transponders. Changing a channel on cable should be faster than satellite.


The manner of content delivery is what causes the issue. What causes the issue matters not one whit to the overwhelming majority of MVPD-delivered content subscribers, who wouldn't know a transponder from a transporter.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't get the issue for one main reason. Why on earth would someone change the station often enough for this to matter anyway from any service? Jumping from program
To program instead of seeing what's on in the guide when you are using a DVR makes no sense anymore IMHO.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Channel surfing is 20th C. Come to the 21st!

With an easily accessible Guide, there's no need to wander through many- or any— channels. And recording and playing from the List is even more efficient.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TXD16 said:


> And tens of millions of them do just that, some percentage of them, no doubt, due to certain technological deficiencies of satellite-delivered programming..


Deficiency is not the word you're looking for here. Seriously, 2 seconds gets you this upset? You'd rather have faster channel changing than video/audio quality?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TXD16 said:


> The manner of content delivery is what causes the issue. What causes the issue matters not one whit to the overwhelming majority of MVPD-delivered content subscribers, who wouldn't know a transponder from a transporter.


Again using the wrong word... It's not an "issue", its fact of the service. If you don't like the 2 whole extra seconds, and it's not always 2 because it depends on if it has to change transponders or not, then stick to cable.

Where were you in the C-Band days where a channel change was a 10 minute thing??


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I don't get the issue for one main reason. Why on earth would someone change the station often enough for this to matter anyway from any service? Jumping from program
> To program instead of seeing what's on in the guide when you are using a DVR makes no sense anymore IMHO.


Why? A person who isn't satisfied with any tv show that has to flip channels that often to entertain themselves. They should just give up on tv completely since there clearly is nothing on that they want to watch.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Channel surfing is 20th C. Come to the 21st!
> 
> With an easily accessible Guide, there's no need to wander through many- or any- channels. And recording and playing from the List is even more efficient.


Good point, don't channel surf, guide surf.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Deficiency is not the word you're looking for here. Seriously, 2 seconds gets you this upset? You'd rather have faster channel changing than video/audio quality?


I'm pretty good at choosing my own words, but thanks anyway. 2-seconds doesn't get "me" upset in the least, but this isn't about me, nor is it about me being "upset" about anything. It's about a deficiency (yeah, I chose that word intentionally) in functionality with current satellite technology vs. current cable technology.

Oh, and the audio/video quality delivered by my local cable proprietor is at least the equal of DIRECTV, if not slightly better. But, again, that's not really the issue being discussed and is just another red herring.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Again using the wrong word... It's not an "issue", its fact of the service. If you don't like the 2 whole extra seconds, and it's not always 2 because it depends on if it has to change transponders or not, then stick to cable.
> 
> Where were you in the C-Band days where a channel change was a 10 minute thing??


Again, I tend to choose my words carefully, and am pretty adept at doing so, so I respectfully decline your offer of a "correction."

And, in fact, I do have a cable subscription also, which would make me something of a subject-matter expert with regard to this particular "issue," don't you think?

During the C-band days? Well, after self-installing my own system, I was busy installing a few BUD systems for family and friends. Where were you?

The bottom line is that the overwhelming majority of people couldn't care less "why" or "how" something happens when they press a button on a remote control, nor will they ever, they care about "what" happens and "when." In fact, if peds48 were being honest, he could relay some of the many, many comments he has received during initial satellite installs with regard to the general equipment slowness from those who were previously either OTA users or cable subscribers. That said, I won't hold my breath waiting for him to chime in as it doesn't fit the agenda.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Good point, don't channel surf, guide surf.


Exactly! If you don't like the way I drive, stay off the sidewalks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TXD16 said:


> if peds48 were being honest, he could relay some of the many, many comments he has received during initial satellite installs with regard to the general equipment slowness from those who were previously either OTA users or cable subscribers. That said, I won't hold my breath waiting for him to chime in as it doesn't fit the agenda.


I have no agenda. I can speak from experience as well. In fact, I have heard 0 complains about slow channel changes on DIRECTV® on good working boxes. I have heard complains on boxes than take extremely long, circa 30 seconds or more. Folks just understand that today with these system being so complex that a second or two for a channel change is perfectly normal. Folks have too much to worry than a second to change a channel.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

TXD16 said:


> Again, I tend to choose my words carefully, and am pretty adept at doing so, so I respectfully decline your offer of a "correction."
> 
> And, in fact, I do have a cable subscription also, which would make me something of a subject-matter expert with regard to this particular "issue," don't you think?
> 
> ...




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TXD16 said:


> Again, I tend to choose my words carefully, and am pretty adept at doing so, so I respectfully decline your offer of a "correction."
> 
> And, in fact, I do have a cable subscription also, which would make me something of a subject-matter expert with regard to this particular "issue," don't you think?
> 
> ...


If you were around in the C-Band days then you know darn well you're using the wrong comparison. Channel changes on Satellite shouldn't be compared to Cable, they should be compared to other satellite setups, like C-Band.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> If you were around in the C-Band days then you know darn well you're using the wrong comparison. Channel changes on Satellite shouldn't be compared to Cable, they should be compared to other satellite setups, like C-Band.


2015 technology should be compared to 2015 , Not 1985 technology.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> If you were around in the C-Band days then you know darn well you're using the wrong comparison. Channel changes on Satellite shouldn't be compared to Cable, they should be compared to other satellite setups, like C-Band.


A comparison between current cable functionality and current satellite functionality is very much a valid one. C-band is a lot of things, but current it ain't.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TXD16 said:


> A comparison between current cable functionality and current satellite functionality is very much a valid one. C-band is a lot of things, but current it ain't.


Not valid... Apples to bananas... You won't convince me otherwise so take a deep breath and move on.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Not valid... Apples to bananas... You won't convince me otherwise so take a deep breath and move on.


Amazing.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TXD16 said:


> Amazing.


While it shouldn't take 15 sec, the SWiM/SAT feed isn't the same as the cable feed.
Cable has a head end that puts all the channels on the coax.
SWiM has to select the right block and then tune to the channel/transponder for the receiver to then tune to the channel.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> SWiM has to select the right block and then tune to the channel/transponder for the receiver to then tune to the channel.


It is rather mazing that it only takes a second or two for all of this to take place....


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

My wife's grand parents got directv a couple of years ago, they have two H25's and coming from OTA his first and still current complaint is slow channel changes, now I have explained the guide to him but being 78 year old farmer with bad eye sight he can't read it well and is dead set on channel surfing.

So as a person that definitely loves his directv I can see the others point, and just because I explained why it is that way doesn't make them feel better about it. An excuse is just that.... Valid or not.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> It is rather mazing that it only takes a second or two for all of this to take place....


I just checked a Tivo on cable and found 2 sec without a resolution change and 3 sec with one.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> While it shouldn't take 15 sec, the SWiM/SAT feed isn't the same as the cable feed.
> Cable has a head end that puts all the channels on the coax.
> SWiM has to select the right block and then tune to the channel/transponder for the receiver to then tune to the channel.


Thank you, but I fully understand the underlying technology behind each delivery method, which has absolutely nothing to do with the average consumer's expectations or perceptions.



mexican-bum said:


> My wife's grand parents got directv a couple of years ago, they have two H25's and coming from OTA his first and still current complaint is slow channel changes, now I have explained the guide to him but being 78 year old farmer with bad eye sight he can't read it well and is dead seat on channel surfing.
> 
> So as person that definitely loves his directv I can see the others point, and just because I explained why it is that way doesn't make them feel better about it. An excuse is just that.... Valid or not.


Exactly.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TXD16 said:


> Thank you, but I fully understand the underlying technology behind each delivery method, which has absolutely nothing to do with the average consumer's expectations or perceptions.


The those perceptions need to be "fixed" accordingly. Just because I expect to fly around the earth in 2 hours does not makes it a valid expectation. Ignorance of the system does not excuse you from having false expectations.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

peds48 said:


> The those perceptions need to be "fixed" accordingly. Just because I expect to fly around the earth in 2 hours does not makes it a valid expectation. Ignorance of the system does not excuse you from having false expectations.


And yet another simply amazing, articulate, well-reasoned, albeit entirely nonsensical, response. Ignorance, indeed.

[mod edit]

BTW, don't tell the folks on the Space Shuttle that they can't fly around the earth in two hours or fewer. It might make them feel "ignorant," too.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TXD16 said:


> And yet another simply amazing, articulate, well-reasoned, albeit entirely nonsensical, response. Ignorance, indeed.
> 
> [mod edit]
> 
> BTW, don't tell the folks on the Space Shuttle that they can't fly around the earth in two hours or fewer. It might make them feel "ignorant," too.


You were going "just a bit" too far.

I'm glad you understand how things work.

What is hard to understand is given how things [and cable] work, what your complain/expectations are.

IIRC my 44 would change channels in 5-6 sec, with native on and a resolution change.
This would be about twice as long as cable is with a TiVo.

IIRC OTA was 2 sec with my Sony HD TV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TXD16 said:


> BTW, don't tell the folks on the Space Shuttle that they can't fly around the earth in two hours or fewer. It might make them feel "ignorant," too.


Excellent example. just because the few of those in a space shuttle can fly around the earth in a few minutes, it does necessarily mean that a regular joe driving an ice cream truck can. Same with the different technologies, it is ignorant to expect that cable and satellite have the same back end lag due to its different infrastructure


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Excellent example. just because the few of those in a space shuttle can fly around the earth in a few minutes, it does necessarily mean that a regular joe driving an ice cream truck can. Same with the different technologies, it is ignorant to expect that cable and satellite have the same back end lag due to its different infrastructure


The obvious difference is that every "regular Joe" can push a button on their remote and change a cable/OTA channel in mere tenths of a second, or they can push a button on their DIRECTV remote and change that very same channel in 2-4 seconds (I just timed all three methods, so trust me here). That some don't see this as a "valid" comparison or an issue of any sort at all to said "regular Joe" is, to me, borderline astounding as the fact (not theory) of the matter is that it is, indeed, an issue as evidenced by a number of comments in this very thread, which is, inarguably, very, very pro-DIRECTV (is that better, VOS ;-)).

At the risk of extreme redundancy, Joe couldn't care less about the underlying technologies, the delivery methods, the price of eggs on the French market, or anything else except changing the channel, and you can explain all of them to Joe until you are blue in the face, but all Joe wants to do is change the silly channel. Then again, maybe I just associate with too many "regular Joes."


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> What is hard to understand is given how things [and cable] work, what your complain/expectations are.


As mentioned in a previous post in this thread, I fall well within the .02% and, as such, this ain't about me, my complaints, nor my expectations.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TXD16 said:


> The obvious difference is that every "regular Joe" can push a button on their remote and change a cable/OTA channel in mere tenths of a second, or they can push a button on their DIRECTV remote and change that very same channel in 2-4 seconds (I just timed all three methods, so trust me here). That some don't see this as a "valid" comparison or an issue of any sort at all to said "regular Joe" is, to me, borderline astounding as the fact (not theory) of the matter is that it is, indeed, an issue as evidenced by a number of comments in this very thread, which is, inarguably, very, very pro-DIRECTV (is that better, VOS ;-)).
> 
> At the risk of extreme redundancy, Joe couldn't care less about the underlying technologies, the delivery methods, the price of eggs on the French market, or anything else except changing the channel, and you can explain all of them to Joe until you are blue in the face, but all Joe wants to do is change the silly channel. Then again, maybe I just associate with too many "regular Joes."


The problem with the "regular Joe's" is that they know little to nothing about how things work. They purchase products and services based on what they read in the bold print instead of reading the fine print and then think of themselves as ill used because that product or service doesn't meet their expectations.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TXD16 said:


> At the risk of extreme redundancy, Joe couldn't care less about the underlying technologies, the delivery methods, the price of eggs on the French market, or anything else except changing the channel, and you can explain all of them to Joe until you are blue in the face, but all Joe wants to do is change the silly channel. Then again, maybe I just associate with too many "regular Joes."


so why is it that a regular joe can understand that a Maserati can hit the 60 mph mark in a jiffy but a pinto can't? Because they were "educated" in the matter. So difference here. Educating the ignorant goes a long way in understanding how the system works and setting correct expectations.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TXD16 said:


> The obvious difference is that every* "regular Joe" can push a button on their remote and change a cable/OTA channel in mere tenths of a second,* or they can push a button on their DIRECTV remote and change that very same channel in 2-4 seconds (I just timed all three methods, so trust me here). That some don't see this as a "valid" comparison or an issue of any sort at all to said "regular Joe" is, to me, borderline astounding as the fact (not theory) of the matter is that it is, indeed, an issue as evidenced by a number of comments in this very thread, which is, inarguably, very, very pro-DIRECTV (is that better, VOS ;-)).


I really didn't want to close the thread, so "yes" it's better and I hope we will "trash the topic" while not trashing each other.

I'd really like to see what Joe can change channels in "mere tenths of a second".

The only condition I know of is an old analog TV that doesn't need a converter for a digital cable.

As I posted my Sony HD TV takes 2 sec for OTA.
The TiVo here on cable takes 2-3 sec.

Is DirecTV slower?
Sure, but what's a second or two?
If you don't like waiting: don't use native and don't select all the resolutions your TV supports.
This "should" have it near the TiVo & cable here.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TXD16 said:


> The obvious difference is that every "regular Joe" can push a button on their remote and change a cable/OTA channel in mere tenths of a second, or they can push a button on their DIRECTV remote and change that very same channel in 2-4 seconds (I just timed all three methods, so trust me here). That some don't see this as a "valid" comparison or an issue of any sort at all to said "regular Joe" is, to me, borderline astounding as the fact (not theory) of the matter is that it is, indeed, an issue as evidenced by a number of comments in this very thread, which is, inarguably, very, very pro-DIRECTV (is that better, VOS ;-)).
> 
> At the risk of extreme redundancy, Joe couldn't care less about the underlying technologies, the delivery methods, the price of eggs on the French market, or anything else except changing the channel, and you can explain all of them to Joe until you are blue in the face, but all Joe wants to do is change the silly channel. Then again, maybe I just associate with too many "regular Joes."


Please note that the TS has already stated that he loves the Favorites list he can set up and avoid all the channels he does not want. Made him very happy with a couple of tips about his DVR. He is already satisfied, despite the small amount of time slower to change channels.
How can you gripe about a 2 second channel change ? My Sharp on OTA takes that long, especially if I change from a 720p broadcaster to a 1080i one.
How can you gripe about a 2 second channel change and not gripe about 4 minutes of commercials every 12 minutes of broadcasting ?

If you want instant channel changes use an HD receiver as your main receiver and use the Genie for recording only. The HD receivers change channels almost instantly ( my son uses one ).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

One thing this thread clearly shows is that each of us has our own set of priorities, what is more and what is less important to us individually.

There are technical reasons that impact functions such as speed of channel changes (and many other things), and those do differentiate service providers to some extent. If your individual priorities place speed of channel changing at the top of your list, that is okay and you can use that as a factor in choosing your service provider. Helping someone find workarounds (such as using a favorites list or guide surfing rather than channel surfing) is exactly what makes these forums a valuable resource. But let's remember to do that without judging each other, or for that matter bashing service providers.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

peds48 said:


> so why is it that a regular joe can understand that a Maserati can hit the 60 mph mark in a jiffy but a pinto can't? Because they were "educated" in the matter. So difference here. Educating the ignorant goes a long way in understanding how the system works and setting correct expectations.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


One man's "education" is another man's "excuse making."


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So someone just made an excuse for a pinto not going as fast as a Maserati. Amazing..!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

peds48 said:


> So someone just made an excuse for a pinto not going as fast as a Maserati. Amazing..!!!!


Hey, I wasn't the one who equated DIRECTV's top-of-the-line equipment to a Pinto. Amazing, indeed.

But as I am sensing the distinct aroma of rotting equine flesh, the beating of which will serve to only draw more flies, I am outta here.


----------



## btv94 (Jun 12, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> Please note that the TS has already stated that he loves the Favorites list he can set up and avoid all the channels he does not want. Made him very happy with a couple of tips about his DVR. He is already satisfied, despite the small amount of time slower to change channels.
> 
> Favorites channel and customization on directv is super!! and i'm getting use to 2-3 seconds delay.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

btv94 said:


> > Please note that the TS has already stated that he loves the Favorites list he can set up and avoid all the channels he does not want. Made him very happy with a couple of tips about his DVR. He is already satisfied, despite the small amount of time slower to change channels.
> >
> > Favorites channel and customization on directv is super!! and i'm getting use to 2-3 seconds delay.


Did you know about the options once you get a guide open ? Open the guide and press the up arrow button. Go to Favorites, from there you can change to a different favorite, jump to a certain date and time, etc. Also with the guide open you can jump forward 12 hours at a time by pressing the correct button shown at the bottom of the guide page. With a program playing that you recorded, you can press the FF button ( fast forward ) then the jump button ( right above the FF), The timeline will jump to the next dot in the line. You can do the opposite with rewind and jump back buttons.

Your receiver has the ability to record a missed program. For instance , let's say that you are using all tuners and a program was scheduled to record, the DVR will skip it but then look for it at a later time. If it can find it, it will then record it.

Your DVR can also display 2 pictures at once. I do not know how to tell you to do this since I do not have one of these receivers.


----------

